# Diablo Tune or 91 0ct Tune?



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

running on 91 fuel . which 1 would give more power?


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Diablo tune REQUIRES 93+ octane. Use the 91 tune.


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

koo thanks just making sure


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You make more power on 93 if your tuned for 93 then you would on 91 if your tuned for 91. I would guess the differences would be very small though. Personally, I'd tune with 91 because it is just available everywhere... no need to search for a place with 93.

Also, gas stations that say 91 means that is the minimum rating for the gas, it could be higher


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried the superchips tuner for the gto? Have a friend that's going to trade me some brake work for a used one... ($75 worth of labor I would have normally charged). It's a used unit, but has been un married from the original car, so it can be used again...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The superchips handheld should work about the same as any other handheld canned tuner.


----------



## LSGUNBK (Nov 15, 2011)

*Bank 1 and 2*

Im dyno tuned with a bank 1 and 2 lean -can i dlete that without using simulators just by going through my diablosport? Shes eating gas----or should i delete the cats :cool


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LSGUNBK said:


> Im dyno tuned with a bank 1 and 2 lean -can i dlete that without using simulators just by going through my diablosport? Shes eating gas----or should i delete the cats :cool


If your tuned and throwing codes you either have a bad tune or something isn't working right. You can't simulate the front O2s as they actually control the engine.

The rear O2s can be turned off because they only check to make suer you have working cats.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I used Diablosport Predator performance tune with 93 octane and had very good seat of pants power gains. Depends on what mods you have made, tune package gains are somewhat limited if you go outside of mild mods as tune parameters are limited to CAI, short tube headers/cat back exhaust, TB porting at most. Good power and torque, however I never did dyno.


----------



## Randy_LS2_GTO (Apr 3, 2009)

is it true that a handheld tuner can't completely remove the limiter and what does a diablo/91 tune to gas mileage on an 05 a4? Better or worse?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Randy_LS2_GTO said:


> is it true that a handheld tuner can't completely remove the limiter and what does a diablo/91 tune to gas mileage on an 05 a4? Better or worse?


You can with a custom tune trough MonteSS/Lew.


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Gas Mileage/Hand Held Tuners*

I used the super chips 2825 on my '06 and the DIC indicates about a 1 mpg increase. And, it definitely makes a difference in the low/mid range power. Car pulls harder and the shifts at wot are very firm and quick (fish tails now at wot 1-2 shift). I would find a good condition used one if possible. While I'm pleased with mine, I don't believe I would have done this if I had to pay $349 for the thing. I got mine for $130 shipped. Fortunately the guy I purchased this from was honest. I have heard stories of people who buy a used handheld and then find out that the thing is vin locked when they receive it; or, there is some other problem with the unit: i.e., partially functional/non functional, or they get ripped off and never get anything for their money. Bottom line: Use caution and common sense.


----------



## The Silver Goat (Mar 18, 2011)

If you're getting a lean code you have vacuum leak which you need remedy rather deleting the sensors. Deleting that will lead to more harm than good. With a Diablow (and I've used one extensively) you can set the slope inject rate and advance the timing. I have an older version which does not allow me to log data, but you can read the voltage through O2 sensors and determine if you are lean or rich. I takes two people, I bring the wifey along she reads the live feed and I pull over and make adjustments. If you interested and can look for the info I have and send it to you. At the end of the day HP - EFI Live tune process is the way to go, but I was on a big budget and picked my up used for $100 about 6 years.


----------

